# Performa 5400/180



## testou (7 Juin 2004)

Salut à tous, je cherche des infos afin de booster un vieux 5400/180 pour y faire tourner des jeux pour mon gamin, genre Warcraft, les Sims et autres games. Je sais qu'il existe une carte (Crescendo L2) pour passer en G3, mais j'aimerai savoir si certains l'ont utilisé si elle est valable et si il est possible de rajouter d'autres cartes, graphique, USB... Bref jusq'où peut-on booster cette machine qui m'a vraiment rendu service quand j'y bossais dessus...
Voilà si quelqu'un peut me renseigner, voir même m'indiquer des prix, je l'en remercie d'avance.
A+


----------



## PowerBookophile (10 Juin 2004)

Honnêtement, je serais bien intéressé moi aussi (j'ai un 5500/225) ; mais, je pense que les frais doivent dépasser ce qui serait raisonnable. Il faut rajouter de la mémoire, changer le disque dur, placer une carte USB, une carte accélératrice. Et tout cela pour des perfomances que je crains médiocres.


----------



## testou (10 Juin 2004)

Avec tout ça je vais pas avancer des masses... en terme de coût sur le site :
http://www.sonnettech.com/product/pricelist.html#cl2
ça donne déjà une idée du prix... la carte seule revient à environ 300 euros... pour le reste c'est à voir, faut que je trouve le prix des barrettes.


----------



## mad'doc (10 Juin 2004)

Peut-être vaudrait-il mieux voir pour acheter un G3 d'occasion...
Même un iMac, ça devient abordable et il y a déjà l'USB (et le FireWire sur les plus récents), le G3 et la RAM est compatible avec les PC donc pas chère


----------



## Guido (10 Juin 2004)

Sur ebay, on trouve des crescendo L2 pour environ de 70$. Rajouter le port depuis les US. Les cartes usb peuvent poser des problèmes (j'en ai), mais certaines générique fonctionnent. Je soupçonne un problème d'alimentation du port PCI.


----------



## r e m y (10 Juin 2004)

On peut effectivement rajouter une carte crescendo (sur mon POwerMac 5500/225 j'avais mis un carte G3/400)
Par contre , la carte video ne peut être remplacée (soudée sur carte mère), donc ce PowerMac ne sera pas une bête de course pour les jeux (sauf à utiliser des jeux de son époque)

Donc si tu trouves une carte crescendo d'occase pas chère, pourquoi pas... sinon, à prix égal, il vaut mieux trouver un iMac ou un eMac d'occase!


----------



## Guido (11 Juin 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> On peut effectivement rajouter une carte crescendo (sur mon POwerMac 5500/225 j'avais mis un carte G3/400)


Attention, les 5400 ont un bus à 40 MHz; Les sonnet crescendo peuvent être bridées par celà. Je pense que tu serais limité à 10 x la vitesse bus (donc une G3/500 tournerai en 400). 


			
				r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Par contre , la carte video ne peut être remplacée (soudée sur carte mère), donc ce PowerMac ne sera pas une bête de course pour les jeux (sauf à utiliser des jeux de son époque)


Pas de doute sur les jeux. Pour jouer, il vaut mieux tabler sur une machine la plus évolutive possible, ce qui n'est pas le cas des intégrés. Cela dis, tu peux mettre une carte PCI et un second écran. Là, ce n'est plus ridicule du tout. C'est ce que je pense faire dès que j'aurais réglé mon problème d'écran. voir ma signature.


			
				r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Donc si tu trouves une carte crescendo d'occase pas chère, pourquoi pas... sinon, à prix égal, il vaut mieux trouver un iMac ou un eMac d'occase!


Trouve un imac 300 à 70¤. Bon, faut snipper sur eBay us cela dis et puis il y aurait aussi le HD à changer, rajouter de la RAM etc... Mais en effet, dans beaucoup de cas, il est préférable de reprendre une machine plus récente.


----------



## r e m y (11 Juin 2004)

Guido a dit:
			
		

> Pas de doute sur les jeux. ...tu peux mettre une carte PCI et un second écran. Là, ce n'est plus ridicule du tout. ...


Certes mais comme il n'y a qu'un seul slot PCI, il faut choisir...

C'est soit la carte video, soit une carte Ethernet, soit une carte usb/firewire....

Bon et puis booster un performa 5400 en mettant une carte Crescendo, en ajoutant une carte video, un deuxième écran, un nouveau disque dur (parce que le disque d'origine est quand même assez ridicule en taille par rapport à ce qu'on voit aujourd'hui), en mettant le max de ram.... on est vite au prix d'un eMac neuf!

Sans compter que le Performa ne sera pas capable de faire tourner MacOS X, et que de plus en plus de jeux nécessite MacOS X!


----------



## Guido (11 Juin 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Certes mais comme il n'y a qu'un seul slot PCI, il faut choisir...
> 
> C'est soit la carte video, soit une carte Ethernet, soit une carte usb/firewire....


l'ethernet sur le comslot, il est là pour ça. 



			
				r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Bon et puis booster un performa 5400 en mettant une carte Crescendo, en ajoutant une carte video, un deuxième écran, un nouveau disque dur (parce que le disque d'origine est quand même assez ridicule en taille par rapport à ce qu'on voit aujourd'hui), en mettant le max de ram.... on est vite au prix d'un eMac neuf!


cela dépend de se que tu as au départ. et puis, effectivement si tu paye la crescendo à 300¤... 



			
				r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Sans compter que le Performa ne sera pas capable de faire tourner MacOS X, et que de plus en plus de jeux nécessite MacOS X!


Encore une fois, pour jouer, il faut toujours avoir le dernier cri. Par contre, du traitement de texte, je n'ai jamais été aussi productif que sur un SE30 avec deux écran que m'avait prété un copain. Ici, on propose de redonner une utilité au vieux Mac qui trainent. Mais il ne faut pas se faire d'illusions, les 5400 n'étaient déja pas à vocation à faire grand chose de plus que de la bureautique : la cible était le marché de l'éducatif. Pour jouer, prenez une GameCube. (je sens que je vais me faire huer, mais je le pense)


----------



## mad'doc (11 Juin 2004)

Guido a dit:
			
		

> Pour jouer, prenez une GameCube. (je sens que je vais me faire huer, mais je le pense)


L'avantage des consoles de jeux, c'est que l'on n'a pas à avoir les derniers processeurs produits et cartes vidéos dernier cri pour que ça marche 
Et personnellement, j'ai une "vieille" PlayStation qui me sert (ou plutôt me servait) à me défouler...


----------



## testou (14 Juin 2004)

Merci à tous, la conclusion c'est que je vais pouvoir chercher une bécanne d'occase à pas cher pour que le gamin il puisse faire comme papa... travailler la mise en page la retouche photo et surtout gamer comme un malade... bon j'ai plus qu'à me débarraser de mon vieux 5400,  j'ai vu que ça peut rendre service à certains, je va voir je crois qu'à l'école du gamin ils récupèrent aussi les bécannes...  
Quant aux consoles le fiston (et moi hukhukhuk) il a ce qu'il faut, PSONE, 2, gameboy, nintendo... mais c'est vrai que pour se faire la main ça aurait été cool...
Encore merci


----------

